# Arena Blanca viv-Build



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 2.2 coming in at the end of the month and figured I should get busy building their home for once they get here and out of holding.

I will keep this up to date as I make progress this is a 24x18x18 Exoterra

False bottom done....


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

looks good bro. just toss em in like that lol.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

LoL... If that was all it took I could bust these out daily...

More to come....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome! I love the Arena Blanca's!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> Awesome! I love the Arena Blanca's!


I do to as soon as I seen them... I bust out a bunch of overtime...

I will be using more Skotak hybrid neoregelia in this build as I did the last one(Bahia Grande). They all have the same basic color pattern except the Turbulence. I will also be using some hard to find Billbergia....

Here is a tentative plant list....
Neoregelia:
Neo. Palmares
Neo. Harpo
Neo. AfterShock (brand new 2012 release)
Neo. Turbulence (brand new 2012 release)
Neo. El Gato

Billbergia:
Billbergia 'Grasshopper'
Billbergia 'Hula Auwana'
Billbergia 'Janet Wilson'
Billbergia Poquito Blanco x Pink Champagne

Other plants:
NOID Bulbophyllum
NOID Philo. simillar to "velvet hearts", but more attractive 
Philodendron inaequilaterum
Epipremnum siltepecana

I am sure there might be another one or two I might want to add or take away but that will all depends on how it all comes together.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

My new Skotaks came in and one will be used and one can't be used on this build.... Aftershock









Turbulence way to big for this build much bigger then I expected to be honest.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Didnt they tell you that they were going to send you the biggest brom ever..


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

drutt said:


> Didnt they tell you that they were going to send you the biggest brom ever..


LOL....Before I added it to my cart I looked at the mature size that was posted.... Either thier ruler is messed up or measurements in my head are messed.... I will probably go with the latter to be honest....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Got some work done quite a bit more to do.... Kinda looks like what I had in mind although there ended up being a few things I had to wing.... More roots to add and the covering of the no background "background".

Here is some crappy phone pictures....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Made some progress and got the dirt/rock wall covered....


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

really nice!!! what are you using for the vines and the rocks?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks it is a bit differant then others I have done.

The fake roots are made from bent PVC and covered in silicone and cocofiber/peat.

The rocks are made from GS and coated with dryloc....Then sprayed with watered down acrylic paint.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Azurel said:


> Thanks it is a bit differant then others I have done.
> 
> The fake roots are made from bent PVC and covered in silicone and cocofiber/peat.
> 
> ...


HOw the heck did you bend PVC?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

mimic711 said:


> HOw the heck did you bend PVC?


A heat gun...It heats it up enough to bend and twist it.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm really liking how this one is coming along...then again you know I dig all of your builds. Gonna be a cool home for some awesome frogs!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed and looking forward to its development! Looks like a great start!

-Chris


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Subscribed and looking forward to its development! Looks like a great start!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris....Just need to get it planted...Pictures of the frogs coming.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> I'm really liking how this one is coming along...then again you know I dig all of your builds. Gonna be a cool home for some awesome frogs!


Thanks mister...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a probable male...









Here is a probable female....I really like how this one looks like she has a tadpole on her back.









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a probable male....










Here is the other probable female...









These are absolutely amazing frogs my camera skills dont do them justice. Once I get them in their viv I will get some better pictures. Looks like I have 2 pairs with each pattern.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice looking frogs I'm look forward to how the build turns out as well.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

milkman said:


> Nice looking frogs I'm look forward to how the build turns out as well.


They are....My pictures dont do them any justice....Hopefully I can plant over the next few days and have pictures this weekend.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Can't wait to see this one finished up, real potential for a show stopper....and man what a group of frogs!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Can't wait to see this one finished up, real potential for a show stopper....and man what a group of frogs!!


Thanks Mark I appreciate that.....

Thanks for adding pressure I was just gonna throw some pothos and grass from the yard....Now I have to come up with something...LOL


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Final plant list:

Neoregelia:
Neo. Palmares
Neo. Harpo
Neo. AfterShock (brand new 2012 release)
Neo. mouser
Neo. El Gato

Billbergia:
Billbergia 'Grasshopper'
Billbergia 'Hula Auwana'
Billbergia 'Janet Wilson'
Billbergia Poquito Blanco x Pink Champagne

Other plants:
Episcia sp. Silver Skies
Philodendron inaequilaterum
Epipremnum siltepecana
Schismatoglottis 'Frosty Kiss'
Philodendron Moonlight


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Viv in place with better lighting... 










Turface drainage layer inplace.








sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have also heard calling from my group not sure which male it is though.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Plants showed up today and so I got busy....One thing I am not sure about id the billbergia. I wanted it for an alternate calling site as well as breeding. Plus it is a really nice billbergia..


























sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

very very cool! Each one of your builds I always find amazing!

Are those bell cups? I have been looking for turface but I can't find anything! Where did you get yours?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> very very cool! Each one of your builds I always find amazing!
> 
> Are those bell cups? I have been looking for turface but I can't find anything! Where did you get yours?


Thanks Rob I appreciate that.... I got the bell cups/seed pods from New Englandherptoculture.com....I had been looking for them for ever as well and really like the look of them in vivs.... They have them in stock.....

I found the place in my town with this on the site...Select your state.
MVP Calcined Clay | Turface Athletics

It should let you know who carries it....

Hope that helps... Thanks again for the postive words.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very well done sir! Love the plant scheme..


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks TC....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I made a change with the billbergia....Let me know what you guys think? With Billbergia(previous pictures) or with the Neo. Aftershock....I think I am going to go with the Neo. Aftershock after looking at it for awhile.









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I got some new ceramic/glass pods and took out the seed pods.....I really like the texture of the glass ones these came from a member here on DB.


----------



## Aqua tropics (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the brooms and the over all look of no background, gives it a very clean look.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't know I think I like the seedpods better, it gives it a more natural look.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> I don't know I think I like the seedpods better, it gives it a more natural look.


Once they get dirty and moss starts to grow I think they will be OK. Right now they are to bright white and clean....But I do see what you are saying.....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the ceramic pods look lke fungus puffballs. I kinda like them


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

frogparty said:


> the ceramic pods look lke fungus puffballs. I kinda like them


That is exactly what I thought as well....They are really nice the wife thought I was crazy for putting them in my frog tank.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Azurel said:


> That is exactly what I thought as well....They are really nice the wife thought I was crazy for putting them in my frog tank.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Did those come from Ron? I was thinking about getting some of them as well.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

thedude said:


> Did those come from Ron? I was thinking about getting some of them as well.


Hey Adam

Yeah they did.... He sells them in sets of three.... They are really nice not as fragile as they look. I think once they are in there for a awhile and get dirty and stuff they will turn out to look really nice in the tank....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Update....

Found 4+ egg clutches developing and 2 tadpoles in one brom. Two other clutches in another brom. I guess they have been pretty active.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads! Has to be a great feeling!

-Chris


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Congrads! Has to be a great feeling!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris..... It is the male had been calling nonstop since about 2 days after I got them this week he has been quite so I figured I would check it out.... I was kinda surprised by the amount I found....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I have 6 tads in water I am raising and there are tads in broms in their vivarium....Not sure on numbers though.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

PICS!!!!! No but really we need pictures.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

froggies3 said:


> PICS!!!!! No but really we need pictures.


You want pictures of the tads? Or updated pictures of the viv and maybe the frogs? Have to say so far they are not bold at all and quite reclusive although I can here the male calling all the time.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think we would like as many pictures as you can get.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i second that comment on as many pics as we can get. if you can post pics of the tads and their progression.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a picture of the male which I see quite a bit....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Reding E (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you going to cover the rest of the back?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Reding E said:


> Are you going to cover the rest of the back?


No this has minimal background... Almost all of my tanks have backgrounds so this one I wanted to be differant.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you, it looks amazing, this will be one of my vivariums I will be using as inspiration for my new Escudo vivarium.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

froggies3 said:


> Thank you, it looks amazing, this will be one of my vivariums I will be using as inspiration for my new Escudo vivarium.


Thanks I appreciate that.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Some crappy phone pictures....


























Tads still in water and in viv....5 tads I am taking care of are doing great and the few I can see in viv have added quite a bit of size almost or as just as big as the ones I am taking care of.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this viv...and those frogs are beautiful!
Congrats and best of luck with the tads.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

definately some terrible pictures James.. What I suggest is simple. Remove them from the viv. Package them up (and I know you do this step well) than put them in a SYR box (which i know you have) and than add my address (another thing you have) than lastly drop off at the fedex location and email me a tracking #. I will be sure to take some better pictures for you once they arrive. Just let me know when you plan to send them out bro!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> I love this viv...and those frogs are beautiful!
> Congrats and best of luck with the tads.


Thanks man I appreciate that.







Nismo95 said:


> definately some terrible pictures James.. What I suggest is simple. Remove them from the viv. Package them up (and I know you do this step well) than put them in a SYR box (which i know you have) and than add my address (another thing you have) than lastly drop off at the fedex location and email me a tracking #. I will be sure to take some better pictures for you once they arrive. Just let me know when you plan to send them out bro!


I dont see that happening although everything you said is true...lol

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

lol, great thread and love your frogs. i definitely want to get a couple. what are you going to sale your froglets for?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> lol, great thread and love your frogs. i definitely want to get a couple. what are you going to sale your froglets for?


Not sure at this point I have to get them to morph first and see how healthy they are before even thinking about selling. If they morph out with issues then 
I wouldnt even consider selling or trading... That is all a couple months down the road.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

gotcha... i completely understand. i thought about getting some from ue's last shipment, then i thought about getting them on this next shipment. one day lol


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Another picture....This one I think is one of my two males....He is pretty bold much bolder then the other 3.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

4 tads have sprouted backlegs and have colored up. Will try and get pictures of them .

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

sweet, thanks.... cant wait


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the tads coloring up....The back legs have just started to sprout and they all ready have color.




































sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks good. Vents take so long. I have a few froglets from them so far.....just waiting on more to morph out.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the update... looks awesome


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

mydumname said:


> Looks good. Vents take so long. I have a few froglets from them so far.....just waiting on more to morph out.


They do seem to take a bit longer then the other frogs tads I have had... Although they are coloring up sooner then the others.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Was dinking around with my camera on my phone and didn't realize it took HD pictures....Guess I should have read the manual....

Arena Blanca viv in HD


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Update on the progress of this viv and the frogs....

I found today a clutch of 10 eggs but only 6 are good.... As well as 6 tads....All but one tad was in one brom.... Busy little frogs.

Really excited to see that variation that they produce.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Stoked for ya bubba! Remember who's name was first on the waitlist...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Stoked for ya bubba! Remember who's name was first on the waitlist...


I'll get you taken care of buddy....These seem to be taking a bit longer as tadpoles then I am used to...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here some pics...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is an update









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Will get pictures of number 2 tomorrow


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Froglet #2









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the first out of water...In HD photo....There was another that went into grow out with it and I screwed up and forgot to take pictures of it. A third is resorbing its tail now....Should have 4-5 over the next 2 weeks in grow out.










sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Froglet number 3










sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the juvies!
I put mine in their permanent viv after QT and tests a few months ago have some tads now. These are great frogs the male calls with my pums and they are always out and about in the front of the viv.
Glad we have them in the hobby, kudos to Mark Pepper.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Beth....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Froglet number 4










sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see updates on variability


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait to see updates on variability


Pretty interesting so far....They all have looked quite a bit a like... I was feeding and checking the other tadpoles. Most are about 2 weeks post egg and already have color and patterns. Out of all of my frogs this is the earliest that I have seen tads get color and patterns. There is 14 total and all but one has color and pattern showing.... I will try toget some pictures of them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Update.... Picture of froglet number 2 in growout


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I figured I would update the thread....

Froglet number 5 has been put into growout... Will have toget picture of them and post...

So far out of all of my Ranitomeya these are the smallest froglet I have seen from them. I would easily guess or compare them to pumilio....I have not seen reticulata in person so I can't say a comparison to them.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've noticed the same on size. My Blackwaters are a bit bigger when they morph out as well. Oh and btw, reticulata are definitely smaller.

Nicely done. I have 7 ootw right now send there is some interesting variation. I'll have to get some pictures soon. Mind if I Post them here?


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Your frogs are beautiful, I thought of getting a group of these in the summer. Would you recommend them?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

thedude said:


> I've noticed the same on size. My Blackwaters are a bit bigger when they morph out as well. Oh and btw, reticulata are definitely smaller.
> 
> Nicely done. I have 7 ootw right now send there is some interesting variation. I'll have to get some pictures soon. Mind if I Post them here?


No problem bud...go ahead and post away. 

Like I mentioned I havent seen retic in person "yet" so I honestly assumed retics are smaller but wasn' sure.... There is an amazing amount of varability in these froglets....I have 9 more tads in various stages of development.... The last batch developed color two weeks post egg...I am excited to see what they color up as.









KC3 said:


> Your frogs are beautiful, I thought of getting a group of these in the summer. Would you recommend them?


Thank you KC....I would although a couple of the group are quite shy the viv is no where near grown in. So I hope/expect them to get bolder....I would recommend them in a group format.

James

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you KC....I would although a couple of the group are quite shy the viv is no where near grown in. So I hope/expect them to get bolder....I would recommend them in a group format.

James

sent from my Galaxy S lll[/QUOTE]



You're welcome, I've been told they are bolder then most vents but like you said that they do well in a group. I hope yours get bolder for you and I think I'm going to take the plunge and get a group this summer I hope. Thank you for the reply 

Kyle


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Number 6...... Really liking the variability that is being produced...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice bro. I'm glad to see you're having so much success with them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Nice bro. I'm glad to see you're having so much success with them.


Thank you bro....They are great frogs...The parents are getting bolder all the time....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Froglets 7 and 8 are close to popping front legs..... The next set of tads that will be morphing are from the group of tads that colored up and showed patterns two weeks into water.... Can't wait to see what they turn out to be.... Never had tadpoles color up so early....


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin great bubba! Glad they are being so productive for ya, looks like these will be well-established in the hobby in no time


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Lookin great bubba! Glad they are being so productive for ya, looks like these will be well-established in the hobby in no time


Thanks brother... So far for such small froglets they are quite hardy....So far all have done great....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Still subscribed and still lovin' them! Beautiful babies!

-Chris


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Still subscribed and still lovin' them! Beautiful babies!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris

Will get a picture of number 7 tomorrow.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Azurel said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> Will get a picture of number 7 tomorrow.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Mind if I take a look at them personally? I can't imagine pics do the justice. Just send 'em this way tomorrow...I'll send 'em back when I'm done looking at them! 

-Chris


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Number 7 about to finish resorbing its tail..

Number 8 about to pop frontlegs...









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Number 8 is on his way to growout and number 9 has popped front legs....Pictures of #9 will be posted....

Also lost one froglet...The smallest to morph.He was about half the size of a pum froglet....Honestly didn't expect him to make it just wouldn't eat based on how skinny he was.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Lost another froglet....Another extreamly small metamorph. Three of the last five have morphed with SLS. Which in alreality I am not surprised by they laid 15 / tad/eggs that developed within like a week and a half or so. I have added Vit A to the rotation once they stopped laying.

I did find a 2 egg clutch....which is the first in about a month and a half or so. Other then that all the solid froglets have developed well and gained size and weight. I moved 3 to a new home and are doing well.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Any updates?
I had one morph out in the viv and have 1 juvie doing good in his grow out container (the juvie is much smaller than my pum juvies) plus 6 almost tads. Mine are always out in front of the viv last week a pair was laying eggs in a canister in front of the viv.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> Any updates?
> I had one morph out in the viv and have 1 juvie doing good in his grow out container (the juvie is much smaller than my pum juvies) plus 6 almost tads. Mine are always out in front of the viv last week a pair was laying eggs in a canister in front of the viv.


Congrats Beth..... Out of the 14 I lost 7... 4 morphed so small they seemed to be to little to thrive and quickly withered away. 
3 were grown till almost 4 months and given to s friend for his collection I have 4 right now that are doing great and putting on size and weight.
3 morphed out with SLS and had to be put down....



For a "thumb" I have never had tads morph out so small some of them were smaller then pum froglets. I have found 2 more eggs this week.... They slowed down and stopped for awhile...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Azurel said:


> Congrats Beth..... Out of the 14 I lost 7... 4 morphed so small they seemed to be to little to thrive and quickly withered away.
> 3 were grown till almost 4 months and given to s friend for his collection I have 4 right now that are doing great and putting on size and weight.
> 3 morphed out with SLS and had to be put down....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Hun, guess time will tell on my new juvie and tads. Will keep you posted.
Good luck with yours as well.


----------

